
'Bang With Friends' Gets Booted From App Store - DanielRibeiro
http://mashable.com/2013/05/17/bang-with-friends-ios-banned/
======
Canada
This is why I don't use iOS and never will. I won't have the maker of my
computer telling me what I can and can't run on it.

------
guiomie
If I install the app? Will other know I have it installed ?

~~~
aarivera
No, not by default. You can modify your FB settings to do either

